# Weather



## Alan Huyton (Mar 11, 2008)

Fed up with the cold and wet UK weather, last few hours in work before setting off to Nerja, thought I would cheer myself up by asking what the weather is like now and for the next week.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Alan Huyton said:


> Fed up with the cold and wet UK weather, last few hours in work before setting off to Nerja, thought I would cheer myself up by asking what the weather is like now and for the next week.



Heatwave here!!! its over 50C outside and too hot to move!! Its gonna be even hotter tomorrow and then start to cool down a bit - but dont worry, its still going to be in the 30s for you next week!!!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## Alan Huyton (Mar 11, 2008)

jojo said:


> Heatwave here!!! its over 50C outside and too hot to move!! Its gonna be even hotter tomorrow and then start to cool down a bit - but dont worry, its still going to be in the 30s for you next week!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxxx


Sounds wonderful - the 30s will do very nicely thank you.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alan Huyton said:


> Sounds wonderful - the 30s will do very nicely thank you.


Nerja, Spain Forecast : Weather Underground


all yours!


----------



## Alan Huyton (Mar 11, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> Nerja, Spain Forecast : Weather Underground
> 
> 
> all yours!


Oh thats a bit different.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alan Huyton said:


> Oh thats a bit different.


trust me, if you were living here - by Monday you'll be glad of the rain!!


I don't know how accurate it is for Nerja, but for Javea where I am it's usually spot on


----------

